
Hacker News in real-time - karlzt
http://hackerstream.com/
======
Groxx
Very interesting... would be more useful if there were a way to filter it,
however. And definitely lose the move-cursor if you can't actually drag the
items to the watch list, I tried that a couple times before I saw the "click
to add" text.

~~~
akkartik
Yeah, I'm not sure what the right affordance is to suggest that. I tried just
a pointer cursor, but that's too noisy, especially in the presence of links.

I thought it would be better to risk some confusion if there's learning at the
end, than to just have people be blissfully oblivious.. Do you think that's a
poor tradeoff?

~~~
Groxx
I think I'd do a mouse-over effect on the container as a whole. Darken it, or
something, and add a transparent right-pointing arrow on the right edge -
tweak slightly on mouse-down, and _remove it_ from the left column on mouse-
up. There's no need to have duplicates. All of which will imply what it does
without any text, leaving the columns and their titles to do the work, and the
text to be explicit where needed.

------
jemka
I'm getting a "504 Gateway Time-out". You must be attracting a lot of HN'ers.

~~~
akkartik
(Update 7 minutes later) Should be back now.

~~~
mryall
Sorry, but still not getting in.

~~~
akkartik
Eep, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. I'm going to stop messing with it today.
Try it now.

------
akkartik
Thanks for trying it out! You may be interested in the previous discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2301871>

------
asymptotic
I like this a lot, thanks for posting this. However, I can't seem to access
the actual articles by clicking on a post - is this just my browser or does
this not happen? How does one go to the actual articles?

And it would be helpful if each post had the title of each parent article
associated with them.

------
truthsayer
I think I prefer the 502 to real-time HN. I am already 3x more productive than
usual. Congratulations.

------
fuzzythinker
Nice. No up/down voting yet?

~~~
akkartik
Yeah, I'm surprised nobody's asked this yet. I wish I could, but I'd have to
either ask you for your password, or ask you to install a browser plugin.

------
drjoem
what framework did you use to make this? tornado?

~~~
akkartik
No it's just doing simple polling. There was a thread about this last time:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2302367>. Since then I'm starting to see
the use of a more efficient approach. If I poll more frequently there'll be
fewer stories to update each time and people who're reading on the left column
will be jarred less. So yes, I'm going to look into all the various polling
approaches.

------
dhughes
Hello World!

..oh, it's not this part.

